# Getting married in less then a month.



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Guys. I am getting married and there is going to be over 400 people there. I have gotten recently bad anxiety a few days ago. It's making me feel like I don't know who I am again.

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Talked to a therapist on the phone and she insists that I have been through some sort of emotional trauma


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Is your anxiety regarding the wedding specifically or has something else triggered it?

If it's the wedding I'm not surprised it's causing you some stress, it's quite an undertaking to organize one


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't even know ever what causes my anxiety. I guess this time it's just me. I feel like I don't know myself


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Manda.

I have anxiety for 15 years.

I have gone through same marriage you're talking. Everything will be alright.

To be honest, when i was waiting my wife at the aisle i felt like panic attack, at that moment i had these thoughts : "omg, i will have a panic attack, I can pass out or get embarrassed, I'll ruin everything" but then I was like let this be.... I embraced that anxiety that was coming, started breathing deeply and slowly, didn't resist the anxiety and just switched my thoughts on my wife "Look how beatiful she is and how people are smileing everywhere, such a beatiful day"

It was hard at the beggining of the wedding cause i was anxious evrything to be alright, but after some minutes/hours I already drink a little of wine, I told myself that "damn, this happens only one in my life, why should I ruin it with worrying about all this anxiety and other crap, and just let it be"

I felt great, the wedding was excellent and the guests were very happy.

And trust me, you'll be so tired that you'll not be able to be anxious.

Everything will be fine, a bit of anxiety is always good, but when panic comes in, don't try to resist it, let it come, hug it and even if you pass out (but its very unlikely, not common for panic), everyone will understand cause emotion +tiredness 

Let worries come to you, don't react, and they'll go away as fast as they came.


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Did u have dp when u got married?


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes. DPDR full throttle. I was so distracted by the wedding, I didn't noticed how it was off.


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Okay. I am just sad that I don't get to be fully myself for my own weddig which is usually a girls dream! I just wanna have a great time and no anxiety or dp or worry about who I am or what I am. Lol


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

You'll be so into everything at your wedding that you'll forget about dpdr/anxiety, trust me


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Lol love u right now. U made my night so much better. !!!


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

First off congratulations! I have to say I agree with sunjet. If you think you'll get anxiety however make your doctor can prescribe you a little xanax just in case?


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

Ignoring dp will make it gradually get better.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

So how was your wedding


----------

